# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Hạ Long - Yên Tử - Cát Bà 3n2đ giá tốt

## lenhan

*TOUR HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ – CÁT BÀ**Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm**Khởi hành: hàng ngày

*_Tour Hạ Long  – Yên Tử – Cát Bà 3 ngày 2 đêm sẽ cho quý khách một cái nhìn tổng quát nhất về cảnh quan thiên nhiên của vịnh Hạ Long, đảo Cát Bà và của núi rừng Yên Tử một vẻ đẹp nên thơ nhưng cũng chưa đựng giá trị lịch sử lớn lao mang ý nghĩa nhân văn sâu sắc._

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ – CÁT BÀ
*
*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Yên Tử (Ăn trưa, tối)
*
*08h00*: Xe đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi *Yên Tử*, bắt đầu tour Hạ Long – Yên Tử – Cát Bà
Đến *Yên Tử*, quý khách  tham quan *Chùa Trình*, sau đó xe đón quý khách  vào nhà sàn, nhận phòng và dùng bữa trưa tại nhà sàn với những món ăn đặc sản mang đậm hương vị Yên Tử .
*13h00*: HDV đón quý khách tại nhà sàn, chỉ 10’ ngồi cáp treo quý khách có cơ hội chiêm  ngưỡng  cảnh  rừng  đại  ngàn  Yên Tử. HDV đưa  quý  khách lên thăm  quan*tháp Tổ* (nơi  lưu  giữ  xá lợi  phật  Hoàng  Trần Nhân Tông), chùa  *Hoa  Yên*, * Một* *Mái*, quý khách đến nhà ga cáp treo để đi hệ thống cáp thứ 2 lên chiêm bái *Tượng An Kỳ Sinh, Bia Phật.*
*15h00*: Quý khách thăm quan*  chùa Đồng* (nằm ở độ  cao 1068m so với mặt  nước biển) lễ Phật và thưởng ngoạn cảnh đại ngàn Yên Tử từ  trên đỉnh núi .

*16h00*: HDV đưa quý khách đi bộ xuống thăm quan chùa *Vân Tiêu, Tháp Vọng Tiên Cung, thác Vàng* trở về nhà ga cáp treo *Hoa Yên*, Quý khách trở lại *Nhà Sàn Tùng Lâm*.( Nếu đoàn không đi bộ thăm chùa Vân Tiêu và tháp Vọng tiên Cung thì xuống núi luôn bằng 2 giai đoạn cáp treo – chi phí tự túc)
*18h30*: Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại Nhà Sàn.Sau bữa tối quý khách nghỉ ngơi tự do thăm quan khu du lịch Yên Tử

*Ngày 02: Yên Tử - Hạ Long (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*
*07h30*: Sau bữa sáng tại Nhà Sàn, HDV đón khách và đưa quý khách đi  thăm quan*Cầu Ðá, nhà Thủy Đình, Chùa Giải  Oan.*
*09h00*: Quý khách trả phòng, xe đón quý khách thăm quan  *Chùa  Lân – Thiền  viện Trúc Lâm Yên Tử* (một trong những thiền viện lớn nhất miền Bắc )
*10h30*: Quý khách tiếp tục lên xe theo hành trình tham quan* Hạ Long* – điểm dừng chân thứ 2 của tour Hạ Long – Yên Tử – Cát Bà.
*11h30*: Quý khách đến Hạ long, lên tàu, ăn trưa trên tàu.
13.00 Tàu đưa Quý Khách đi thăm vịnh, tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp huyền bí của Vịnh Hạ Long với hàng ngàn hòn đảo lớn nhỏ khác nhau. Trên đường đi Quý Khách có cơ hội ngắm nhìn làng chài trên vịnh, ngắm hòn *Chó Đá, hòn Gà Chọi, đỉnh Lư**Hương*, hòn ngón tay,… Thăm *động Thiên Cung – hang Đầu Gỗ* … một trong những hang động đẹp nhất của vịnh Hạ Long. (Quý khách có thể lựa trọn nghỉ đêm trên du thuyền hoặc nghỉ đêm tại đảo Cát Bà).
*16.30* Tàu đưa Quý Khách đến *đảo Cát Bà*. Quý khách lên xe vào khách sạn trên đảo Cát Bà làm thủ tục nhận phòng. Quý Khách có thể tự do nghỉ ngơi tắm biển ở* Cát Cò I, Cát Cò II, Cát Cò III*. Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm ở khách sạn. Buổi tối quý khách tự do dạo chơi quanh thị trấn Cát Bà và ngắm cảnh biển về đêm.

*Ngày 3: Cát Bà – Hạ Long – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

*08.00* Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn xe đưa Quý Khách trở lại bến tàu quay về Hạ Long. Trên đường về Quý Khách có cơ hội ngắm nhìn cảnh Hạ Long thơ mộng, chứng kiến cuộc sống tấp nập của ngư dân.
*11.30* Đến bến Hạ Long. Quý Khách thưởng thức bữa trưa ở nhà hàng trên thành phố Hạ Long.
*13.00* Xe đưa Quý khách trở về Hà Nôi, kết thúc tour Hạ Long  – Yên Tử – Cát Bà.
.
*GIÁ TOUR HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ – CÁT BÀ: 1.870.000 VNĐ
*
*TOUR HẠ LONG – YÊN TỬ – CÁT BÀ  BAO GỒM
*

Vận chuyển: Xe đời mới có máy lạnh theo chương trình.Thuyền thăm quan vịnh Hạ LongKhách sạn : Tiêu chuẩn 2-3 người/ 1 phòng ( KS Sunflower/ vietlotus + KS Yên Tử)Các bữa ăn theo chương trìnhHướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến.Vé tham quan vịnh Hạ Long, Yên Tử, đảo Cát Bà.
*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM
*

Đồ uống, các chi phí cá nhânThuế VAT (khách hàng có nhu cầu lấy hóa đơn vui lòng trả thêm 10%VAT)Cáp treo Yên Tử
*QUY ĐỊNH PHỤ THU
*

Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi: miễn phí, ăn, ngủ cùng với bố mẹ.Trẻ em từ 5 -9 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (1/2 suất ăn + 01 chỗ trên ô tô).Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính 100% giá tour.02 người lớn chỉ được kèm theo 1 trẻ em từ 4 tuổi trở xuống. Nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé.
*​THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ: 
Mrs Nhàn
0975130889
Thăng Long Holiday
Hotline: 0977535669*

----------


## lenhan

Hòn Chó Đá

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Hạ Long - Yên Tử - Cát Bà giá rẻ

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Cát Bà

----------


## lenhan

Đi chùa Yên Tử cầu may mắn đầu năm

----------


## lenhan

du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Đồng Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Tour khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

Cáp treo yên tử

----------


## lenhan

Đi chùa Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Sửng Sốt*

Nằm ở khu vực trung tâm, *hang Sửng Sốt* trong đảo Bồ Hòn. Đây là một hang rộng và đẹp vào bậc nhất của vịnh Hạ Long và đây cũng là nơi tập trung nhiều đảo đá có hình dáng đặc sắc không nơi nào có được. Đường lên _hang Sửng Sốt_ luồn dưới những tán lá rừng, những bậc đá ghép cheo leo, du khách vừa có được cái thú của người leo núi, vừa có cái háo hức như đang đi lên trời.

*Hang Sửng Sốt* được chia làm hai ngăn chính, toàn bộ ngăn đầu như một nhà hát lớn rộng thênh thang. Trần hang được phủ bằng một lớp "thảm nhung" óng mượt, vô số những "chùm đèn" treo bằng nhũ đá rực sáng long lanh, những tượng đá, voi đá, hải cẩu, mâm xôi, hoa lá... tất cả dường như đang rung rinh xao động giữa cõi thực và mơ. Chưa hết ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẹp thần kỳ ở ngăn đầu, ta bước vào ngăn thứ hai bằng một con đường nhỏ. Một luồng ánh sáng ùa vào rực rỡ, hang mở ra một khung cảnh mới hoàn toàn khác lạ, ngăn hang rộng mênh mông có thể chứa được hàng ngàn người. Đi vào trong cảnh trí còn lắm điều kỳ lạ, như cây đa cổ thụ tán lá sum suê, chú gấu biển, khủng long... Tới đỉnh cao nhất củahang, bất ngờ một khu "vườn thượng uyển" mở ra trước mắt ta, có hồ nước trong vắt, phong cảnh sơn thuỷ hữu tình, muôn loài cây cỏ cùng nhiều loài chim muông sinh sống. Từng đàn khỉ vẫn thường kéo nhau xuống đây tìm hoa quả làm náo động cả một vùng.

Động nằm ở vùng trung tâm _du lịch của vịnh Hạ Long_ (_bãi tắm Ti Tốp -_ _hang Bồ Nâu_ _- động Mê Cung -_ _hang Luồn_ _-hang Sửng Sốt_) và được người Pháp đặt cho hang cái tên "Grotte des surprises" (động của sự sửng sốt).

Từ bến tàu leo lên khoảng 50 bậc đá dựng đứng rồi lại đi xuống chừng mươi bậc đá nữa là đến cửahang với chiều cao khoảng 25 m. Động rộng khoảng 10.000 m2 với hàng ngàn măng đá, nhũ đá. Trong hang có một hệ thống đường đi lát đá dọc từ cửahang vào đến lối ra dài hơn 500 m. Hai bên lối đi là những cột đèn đường thấp vừa là cột giới chỉ đường vừa là vật trang trí, chiếu sáng. Hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng với những kiểu đèn trang nhã, ánh sáng dịu mắt càng tôn thêm vẻ đẹp của hang.

----------


## lenhan

Gía tour chất lượng chỉ với 1.870.000 VNĐ

----------


## lenhan

Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Động Thiên Cung*

Hang này nằm ngay gần hang Đầu Gỗ, cửa hang ở trên độ cao 25m. đây là một hang động vào loại đẹp nhất ở Hạ Long mà con người biết tới. Hang rộng gần 10.000m2 có cấu trúc rất phức tạp, gồm nhiều cấp, nhiều ngăn với các trần và bờ vách rất cao, rộng. Đặc biệt trong hang, ở đâu đâu ta cũng thấy vô vàn các khối nhũ, măng đá với các hình dáng kì lạ. Vì vậy người ta đã hình dung ra cả một huyền thoại về cuộc tình và sự chia tay của Rồng bố, Rồng mẹ đã diễn ra trên vách đá hoặc nghĩ rằng đây là hình ảnh của các mê cung của Hoàng đế Ba Tư trong chuyện Nghìn lẻ một đêm.
Ở ngách phía trong, hang lại thông ra ngoài bằng một cửa nhỏ, nhìn xuống một vịnh biển nhỏ bị vây kín bởi một vùng cung núi. Trong hang cũng thấy có một dòng chữ trên vách đá và con số 1901. Có lẽ đây là bút tích của nhà thám hiểm đầu tiên đã tìm tới hang này. Bây giờ người ta đã xây hẳn một hệ thống cầu thang, hành lang đẹp và công phu cả ở bên ngoài và bên trong hang với các hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng để du khách dễ dàng vào thăm hang. Ngày 1/5/1998, động Thiên Cung chính thức mở cửa đón du khách và từ đó đã tạo thành một làn sóng du lịch để về vịnh Hạ Long. Đây là chiếc động đầu tiên ở Hạ Long đã được con người sủa sang với quy mô lớn. Sắp tới hang này sẽ được sửa sang một lần nữa với mục đích cố gắng giữ gìn vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của nó.

----------


## lenhan

Tour Cát Bà - Yên Tử giá tốt

----------


## lenhan

Chèo thuyền Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Chèo thuyền kayak

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Yên Tử linh thiêng

----------


## lenhan

Hạ long

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Một mái

**Chùa Một Mái nằm nép mình bên sườn núi cao. Một nửa chùa ẩn sâu trong hang núi, nửa còn lại phô ra bên ngoài và chỉ có một mái. Không gian trong chùa rất hẹp. Kiến trúc chùa được làm bằng gỗ, mái lợp ngói ta. Xung quanh là hệ thống ván bưng, có hai cửa sổ chấn song, được bố trí ở giữa để tạo độ thoáng cho không gian bên trong.*

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Hạ Long - Yên Tử thu hút được nhiều du khách tham gia. Hãy nhanh tay để cùng tham gia chương trình tour hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

*Thời gian đi Yên Tử*

Hàng năm lễ hội Yên Tử bắt đầu từ mùng 10 tháng Giêng đến tháng 3 âm lịch, thu hút hàng vạn người từ khắp nơi trong cả nước đổ về trẩy hội. Đi vào mùa lễ hội nhất là những ngày đầu khai hội sẽ rất đông. Nếu mục đích là đi Lễ thì bạn nên chọn sang tháng 2 âm đi cho đỡ đông. Còn mục đích đi vãn cảnh thì bạn có thể đi bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Một số lưu ý khi đi vào mùa lễ hội, bạn xem ở phía cuối bài.

----------


## lenhan

*Nên du lịch Hạ Long khi nào?*

Vịnh Hạ Long nằm ở miền Bắc Việt Nam, có 4 mùa xuân, hạ, thu, đông rõ rệt. Hầu như vào bất cứ thời gian nào quanh năm cũng có thể du lịch đến vịnh Hạ Long, trong đó tốt nhất sẽ là vào khoảng từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10. Thời tiết vào những tháng này khá mát mẻ và dễ chịu.

Mặc dù như thế nhưng bạn cũng có thể đến đây vào những tháng mùa đông 12, 1 và tháng 2. Thời tiết có thể hơi lạnh và mây mù, thỉnh thoảng có mưa lất phất. Còn vào mùa hè tuy có rất nhiều du khách đến đây nghỉ ngơi và tham quan, nhưng đôi khi ở nơi này đông người sẽ thú vị hơn là vắng vẻ. Tuy nhiên trong suốt những tháng mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, nhiệt độ tăng lên và bạn có thể gặp bão trong mùa mưa.

----------


## lenhan

*Mua quà* *thưởng thức đặc sản của* * Yên Tử* *:
*
*1.Măng trúc tươi là đặc sản nổi tiếng của Yên tử.*
Ai đến yên Tử cũng muốn mua *măng trúc tươi- đặc sản của Yên Tử* về làm quà
Măng trúc có thể chế biến nhiều cách: luộc, xào, tẩm bột chiên nhưng thú vị nhất có lẽ là món măng để cả vỏ luộc chấm muối lạc vừng, vừa thơm lại vừa bùi, ngon tuyệt.
Mua măng trúc tươi bạn phải lưu ý chọn đúng loại không thì rất dễ lẫn với các loại măng khác. Măng trúc  thường  nhỏ hơn các loại  măng khác, chỉ to bằng ngón tay. Măng trúc rộ nhất là vào tháng 2 âm lịch. Nếu chưa có kinh nghiệm bạn nên nếm thử nếu đắng thì không phải măng trúc. Có một loại măng to hơn, bằng ngón tay cái trở lên, người bán hàng thường nói đó là măng trúc nhưng thực tế không phải, là loại măng đắng. Loại này thường rất đắng nhưng chỉ cấu bên ngoài thử thì bạn thấy ngọt nhưng ở giữa thì đắng kinh khủng, bạn nhớ lưu ý để phân biệt, tốt nhất nên cấu ở giữa lõi, nếu thấy không đắng thì hãy mua ( rất nhiều người đã bị nhầm lẫn như vậy rồi) hoặc nếu ăn ở Nhà hàng Tùng Lâm bạn nên nhờ nhân viên ở đó mua hộ để đỡ bị nhầm.
*2.Yên tử nổi tiếng với Trầu một lá*.
*Trầu một lá* có rất nhiều công dụng. Bạn nên chọn mua những những chỗ bán có địa chỉ rõ ràng để đảm bảo chất lượng. có một loại do Hội chữ thập đỏ Uông Bí làm rất có tín nhiệm mà dùng được ngay, nếu muốn mua số lượng nhiều hoặc yên tâm về chất lượng, bạn nên mua ở Ga 2 Cáp treo là điểm bán chính thức của hội chữ thập đỏ hoặc điện thoại số : 01205598596 (Chị Phương) để được tư vấn cụ thể.
Trong lễ hội có rất nhiều người bán lá, cây thuốc  tươi, nếu biết chắc chắn thì bạn hãy mua còn  chỉ nghe những người đi cùng,  những người trên đường nói với nhau hay giới thiệu, khen hay thì  bạn đừng mua kẻo bị mắc vào cò mồi, mất tiền oan. Việc này ở Yên Tử đã bị dẹp nhiều rồi nhưng cũng nhắc bạn phòng trừ, kẻo nhỡ đâu……
*3.Canh gà rượu Bâu*: Canh gà rượu Bâu là đặc sản nổi tiếng của Yên Tử. Rượu Bâu là loại rượu được lên men bằng lá cây rừng của người dân tộc quanh núi Yên Tử. Canh gà được nấu với gừng và rượu Bâu. Thơm phức, nóng hổi, khói nghi ngút - cảm giác thật tuyệt vời để thưởng thức khi bạn vừa qua một chặng đường mệt và lạnh cóng từ trên núi xuống. Hết cả cảm lạnh bạn ạ. Đừng quên thưởng thức canh gà rượu Bâu khi bạn tới Yên Tử nhé.

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá tốt

----------


## lenhan

*Một số lưu ý khi đi Yên Tử

- Nên đi giày mềm, giày phù hợp cho việc đi bộ leo núi.
- Quần áo thì tùy vào mùa.
- Nếu đi vào dịp lễ Hội nên mua vé Cáp treo 2 chiều luôn nếu có dự định đi cáp Lượt về. Vì mùa Hội du khách đông, sẽ phải đợi mua vé cáp lượt về rất lâu.
- Nên vãn cảnh chùa lúc lượt về đi xuống, sẽ thư thả và thoải mái, lúc đi lên mệt chả có thời gian mà ngắm ngía.
- Không nên mua linh tinh dọc đường
- Những chỗ đông người như khu vực đợi cáp treo, chùa Đồng, phải cảnh giác ví tiền và đồ dùng cá nhân.
- Lưu ý giữ vệ sinh chung, dọc đường có nhiều thùng rác, bạn nên bỏ rác đúng nơi qui định.*

----------


## lenhan

*Động Tam Cung*

Động nằm ở trung tâm vịnh Hạ Long, cách động Sửng Sốt 5 km về hướng đông bắc. Động được chia làm ba ngăn, luồn lách qua từng khe đá. Trong động có nhiều nhũ đá đẹp. ở cả ba ngăn động, nhũ đá tạo ra những hình thù tự nhiên sống động như tiên ông với chòm râu bạc phơ, ba ông tam đa trầm mặc, nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt, rồi nào là hình sư tử, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần…

Động Tam Cung nằm trên đảo Mây Đèn – một hòn đảo nằm gần như tách biệt với các đảo khác. Hòn Mây Đèn vách đá dựng đứng chênh vênh, rừng cây xanh tốt.
Vào ngăn thứ nhất, bất chợt ta dừng bước lặng nghe đâu đó vang lại những âm thanh như tiếng đàn T’rưng hoặc đàn đá thánh thót. Chưa hết ngạc nhiên, du khách bỗng gặp một “ông tiên” đang chống gậy leo núi, chòm râu trắng phơ bay trong gió. Và đây nữa, ba “ông tam đa” đang đứng trầm mặc trên vách động nhìn cảnh trần xuôi ngược. Từ trần động một nhũ đá giống hệt nụ hoa quỳnh trắng muốt đang chúm chím nở giữa rừng hoa nhũ đá.
Từ ngăn thứ nhất đến ngăn thứ hai qua một khe cửa nhỏ, bước đi gập ghềnh, nơi đây như là một bảo tàng tự nhiên sống động, nào là sư tử đá, hải cẩu, tượng thuỷ thần… Và chính giữa ngăn thứ hai là một dòng suối tiên quanh năm nước ngọt tràn trề, hai bên vách động là những bức rèm đá buông rủ từ trần xuống thướt tha, tất cả dường như đang lay động.
Đến ngăn trong cùng du khách sẽ được xem một bức phù điêu hoành tráng trên đó chạm trổ những hình thù kỳ dị nhưng lại rất công phu, tầng tầng lớp lớp trong một chỉnh thể chung cân đối, hài hoà, những bông hoa, gậy trúc xinh xắn, những bức rèm đá tự nhiên, những chú voi hiền từ đang ngủ…

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

*HỒ ĐỘNG TIÊN*

Hồ Động Tiên là một trong những hang động đẹp nhất trên Vịnh Hạ Long. Do chứa đựng những giá trị đặc biệt về địa chất, địa mạo và lịch sử hình thành Vịnh Hạ Long nên đến nay Hồ Động Tiên chỉ dành cho các lớp học giáo dục môi trường sinh thái (Ecoboat) và các nhà nghiên cứu tới tìm hiểu.
Hồ Động Tiên có cấu trúc kiểu hang thềm điển hình, với đáy hang nằm cao hơn mặt biển không nhiều, thậm chí lối vào ở cửa hang còn bị ngập nước, phải tôn cao đường lên mới vào được.

Khác với tất cả các hang động khác trong Vịnh Hạ Long, trong hang Hồ Động Tiên còn di tích của nhiều nền hang treo bên vách, có dạng những “gác xép” kéo dài. Theo các nhà khoa học, đó là những phần mặt nền hang được cấu kết tương đối chắc chắn bằng chất CaCO3 mà phần dưới nền đã bị xói mòn do dòng chảy ngầm xuất hiện trong hang qua hàng ngàn năm.
Cũng theo các nhà khoa học, nếu nghiên cứu chi tiết các mảng sót của nền hang đó có thể tìm hiểu được chi tiết tiến trình dâng, hạ của mực nước biển Hạ Long trong kỷ Đệ Tứ (kéo dài khoảng 2 triệu – 1,6 triệu năm trước). Điều đó có ý nghĩa lớn đối với việc khôi phục lịch sử địa chất của khu vực. Trong hang hiện có nhiều nhũ đá dạng cột rủ xuống chấm nền hiện tại, là cơ sở để đoán định rằng, phía dưới nền hiện tại còn có một nền hang cổ, và còn có nhiều măng đá mọc lên để đỡ những cột nhũ kể trên. Có điều, phân nửa hang phía dưới hiện vẫn bị trầm tích lấp đầy. Đó là một điều bí ẩn chưa được khám phá.

Từ ngăn thứ hai của hang Hồ Động Tiên có hai cửa thông ra một hồ nước, xung quanh có núi đá vôi bao bọc. Người ta gọi những hồ nước kiểu này là áng. Thực chất đây là một phễu karst có phần đáy bị ngập nước. Đó là một loại môi trường sinh thái đặc biệt, vừa biệt lập vừa lưu thông với biển thông qua hệ thống hang ngầm và khe nứt trong đá vôi. Vì thế, trong các áng thường có hệ sinh vật độc đáo, có thể gồm nhiều loài đặc hữu.
Việc cơ quan quản lý chưa cho phép đưa du khách vào hang như các hang động khác trên Vịnh, đã giúp cho các nhũ đá trong hang giữ được trạng thái tự nhiên. Các khối thạch nhũ ở đây phô diễn hết vẻ long lanh huyền bí của mình. Hàng triệu tinh thể canxit ánh lên kỳ diệu khi có ánh sáng nhẹ dọi vào. Điều đó ở những hang động đã khai thác như Sửng Sốt, Thiên Cung, Đầu Gỗ không bao giờ còn nữa…

----------


## lenhan

*Khái quát về Yên tử
*
Trong lịch sử, Yên Tử luôn là một trong những trung tâm Phật giáo của cả nước, gắn với nhiều kiến trúc cổ, được xây dựng qua các thời kỳ lịch sử khác nhau (Lý, Trần, Lê, Nguyễn).Về địa lý, Yên Tử là dãy núi thấp, thuộc hệ thống cánh cung Đông Triều, một vùng địa chất được hình thành từ kỷ Đệ tứ, với các loại đá gốc, như sa thạch, sỏi kết sạn và phù sa cổ… Địa hình, địa chất phức tạp của khu vực đã kiến tạo nên các điểm cảnh quan kỳ vĩ, như thác Ngự Dội, thác Vàng, thác Bạc, cổng Trời, đường Tùng, rừng trúc, đỉnh núi Yên Tử…, nơi có những kiến trúc cổ truyền như hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hùng vĩ.Khu vực Yên Tử có tổng diện tích tự nhiên khoảng 2686ha, trong đó có 1736ha rừng tự nhiên, đặc trưng cho hệ sinh thái rừng Đông Bắc,nơi còn bảo tồn được nhiều nguồn gen động, thực vật quý hiếm... Xen kẽ với thiên nhiên là hệ thống chùa, am, tháp… Ven lối dẫn lên các chùa, am, tháp thường trồng rất nhiều tùng. Trong khu vực này hiện còn khoảng hơn 200 cây tùng đại thụ, thuộc 4 nhóm quý hiếm, được trồng cách đây khoảng 700 năm. Ngoài đường tùng cổ thụ, rừng trúc ở đây cũng nổi tiếng từ ngàn xưa... Trúc là sản phẩm độc đáo của Yên Tử, tượng trưng cho sức sống dẻo dai, vẻ đẹp thanh bạch và tao nhã của tạo hóa. Có lẽ, đó cũng chính là lý do mà Trần Nhân Tông đã chọn nơi đây để tu hành và lấy tên "rừng Trúc", tức Trúc Lâm, để đặt tên cho dòng Thiền do ông sáng lập.Hội Yên Tử là lễ hội hành hương vào mùa xuân, bắt đầu từ ngày 10 tháng Giêng hằng năm và kéo dài suốt 3 tháng mùa xuân.

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Luồn ở vịnh Hạ Long*

Hang Luồn nằm trên đảo Bồ Hòn, cách Bãi Cháy 14 km về phía nam. Phía trước hang là hòn Con Rùa, bên phải là Cổng Trời. Nơi đây vách đá dựng đứng, bốn mùa nước trong xanh phẳng lặng như một tấm gương soi. Sát mép nước, một chiếc cổng hình cánh cung mở ra dưới chân đảo, đó là hang Luồn.

Qua chiếc cổng thành xinh xắn, ta gặp một hồ nước tròn phẳng lặng bốn bề cây cối um tùm, vách đá cheo leo, trên đó từng bầy khỉ chạy nhảy tung tăng, những cây si cổ thụ bóng toả loà xoà, những giò phong lan buông rủ nở hoa thơm ngát và dưới mặt nước trong xanh êm đềm kia là cuộc sống sôi động của các loài sinh vật biển như tôm, cá, cua, mực...

Đây là một nhóm đảo khép kín, thông ra biển chỉ bằng một cửa hang rộng khoảng 4 m, cao 3 m, dài 100 m. Hồ nước lợ trong hang được bao bọc bởi bốn mặt núi, rộng khoảng gần 1 km2. Trên các vách đá còn lưu những vỏ ốc nước ngọt đã hoá thạch, chứng tỏ nơi đây con người đã từng cư trú và ngày ấy hẳn nơi đây là một thung lũng sâu.

Những hang kiểu này ở vịnh Hạ Long có không nhiều, nhưng có lẽ điều đặc sắc hấp dẫn, lôi cuốn du khách ở đây lại là cảnh sắc thiên nhiên. Đó là sự kết hợp đan xen, hài hoà giữa dáng núi, sắc nước mây trời đến từng cây cỏ, dường như không thể tìm thấy ở đây một khiếm khuyết nào của tạo hoá.

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Bí Thượng ở Yên Tử

**Chùa Bí Thượng xưa được khởi dựng từ thời Hậu Lê, trên mặt nền kiến trúc hình chữ Nhất, từng được trùng tu, tôn tạo nhiều lần trong lịch sử. Trong thời kỳ kháng chiến chống Pháp, chùa bị phá hủy hoàn toàn. Năm 1993, chùa được dựng lại trên mặt nền kiến trúc hình chữ Đinh, quay hướng Tây Nam, hệ khung bằng bê tông, tường xây gạch, mái lợp ngói Tây. Tiền đường gồm ba gian, hai chái nối với ba gian hậu cung. Hai dãy tả vu, hữu vu mỗi bên 9 gian, kiến trúc đơn giản, thờ Thập bát La Hán. Nhà tổ ở phía sau chùa chính, được dựng trên mặt nền hình chữ Nhất, gồm năm gian, mái lợp ngói mũi hài, hai đầu hồi bít đốc, vì kèo nóc kiểu giá chiêng chồng rường con nhị.*

----------


## lenhan

Động Kim Quy - Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Suối Tắm - Yên Tử

**Được dựng dưới chân núi, sát bên bờ suối Tắm, bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc dạng chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian hai chái bái đường và một gian hậu cung, mái lợp ngói mũi hài, có đầu đao ở bốn góc mái trang trí hình mây cuộn và rồng, trên bờ nóc trang trí hình rồng. Kiến trúc nhà tổ được bố trí trên mặt nền hình chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian hai chái, mái lợp ngói mũi hài, đầu đao bốn mái. Hai dãy Tả vu, Hữu vu mỗi bên có mái lợp ngói mũi hài, đầu đao ở bốn góc mái trang trí hoa văn mây xoắn.*

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Trinh Nữ - Hạ Long*

Hang Trinh Nữ nằm trên dãy đảo Bồ Hòn cùng với hệ thống động Sửng Sốt, hồ Ðộng Tiên, Hang Luồn... Cách Bãi Cháy 15 km về phía Nam. Với người dân đánh cá, họ coi hang Trinh Nữ là ngôi nhà thân yêu của họ, còn những đôi trai gái yêu nhau lại coi đây là biểu tượng, nơi thề nguyện của tình yêu. Người Pháp xưa đặt cho hang cái tên Le virgin (động của người con gái).

Truyền thuyết xưa kể rằng: Xưa có một người con gái vạn chài xinh đẹp, nhà nghèo, gia đình cô phải đi làm thuê cho tên chủ cai quản vùng đánh cá. Thấy cô xinh đẹp, hắn ép gia đình cô gả cô làm vợ bé cho hắn, cô không chịu vì cô đã có người yêu, chàng trai đó đang ra khơi đánh cá để chuẩn bị cho ngày cưới của họ. Không làm gì nổi cô, tên địa chủ đã đày cô ra một đảo hoang nhằm khuất phục ý chí của cô, cô đói lả và kiệt sức.

Trong một đêm mưa gió hãi hùng, cô gái đã hoá đá nơi đây. Ðó cũng là đêm chàng trai biết tin cô gặp nạn, chàng mải miết bơi thuyền đi tìm cô. Ðến đêm, giông bão ập đến thuyền chàng vỡ nát, chàng dạt lên một đảo hoang, trong ánh chớp, chàng nhìn ra phía xa và nhận ra cô gái nhưng những lời chàng gọi đã bị gió mang đi. Chàng dùng hòn đá đập vào vách núi báo cho nàng biết rằng chàng đã đến. Chàng gõ khi máu trên tay chảy đầm đìa, tới khi kiệt sức và chàng hoá đá (hang Trống ngày nay).

Ngày nay, khi đến thăm hang Trinh Nữ, bức tượng cô gái đứng xoã mái tóc dài, đôi mắt đang nhìn về đất liền vẫn còn đó. Ðối diện với hang Trinh Nữ, hang Trống (còn được gọi là hang Con Trai). Bức tượng chàng trai hoá đá đang quay mặt về phía hang Trinh Nữ vẫn còn, những tiếng gọi tha thiết cùng tiếng gõ vào vách đá của chàng vẫn văng vẳng đâu đây. Những dấu tích của trận cuồng phong đêm đó vẫn còn đến ngày nay - đó là những đổ vỡ của đất đá ngổn ngang trong hang, tiếng gió gầm gào qua vách đá và những bọt sóng vẫn tung lên trắng xoá.

----------


## lenhan

Danh thắng Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Đảo Sim Soi - Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Đảo titop

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Cầm Thực - Yên Tử

**Nằm về bên trái con đường vào Yên Tử. Chùa cũ được dựng từ thời Trần, bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm 6 gian, nay chỉ còn nền móng. Dựa trên những dấu tích còn lại, chùa (mới) đã được xây dựng lại vào năm 1993, gồm các hạng mục: chùa chính, nhà Mẫu và các công trình phụ trợ. Chùa chính có bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái, mái lợp ngói vẩy. Nhà Mẫu có bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, tường hồi bít đốc, mái lợp ngói vẩy*

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Giải Oan - Yên Tử

**Chùa Giải Oan xưa được dựng vào thời Trần. Trải qua thời gian và thăng trầm của lịch sử, chùa đã bị xuống cấp nghiêm trọng. Năm 1994, nhân dân công đức xây dựng lại chùa, gồm các hạng mục: chùa chính, nhà Mẫu, nhà tổ, nhà tu lễ, nhà bếp và một số công trình khác. Chùa chính được dựng trên mặt nền kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái tiền đường và một gian hậu cung. Nhà Mẫu nằm bên phải chùa chính, dựng trên mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái bái đường và một gian hậu cung. Nhà tổ nằm bên trái chùa chính, dựng trên mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, mái lợp ngói vẩy, đầu kìm nóc đắp nổi hình rồng.*

----------


## lenhan

Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Vườn tháp Huệ Quang (khu tháp Tổ) - Yên Tử

**Vườn tháp Huệ Quang nay chỉ còn 64 ngọn tháp và mộ, trong đó có 40 tháp mới được trùng tu năm 2002, 11 tháp đá, 13 tháp gạch, một số ngôi tháp đã bị đổ chỉ còn lại dấu tích. Tháp Tổ Trần Nhân Tông hay còn gọi là Tháp Huệ Quang mặt bằng rộng khoảng 180m2, cao 10m, với 6 tầng, được ghép từ các phiến đá xanh, đặt ở vị trí trung tâm của vườn tháp. Sân tháp hình vuông, có tường bao quanh. Nền tháp xòe rộng, hình lục lăng, mặt ngoài chạm nổi hình sóng nước. Tầng bệ tháp tạc đài sen 102 cánh, chạm nổi trang trí hoa dây. Trong lòng tầng 2 của tháp đặt tượng Phật hoàng Trần Nhân Tông, cao 62cm, bằng chất liệu đá cẩm thạch, trong tư thế một nhà sư ngồi thiền định, mình khoác áo cà sa hở ngực phải, các nếp áo chảy tràn ra mặt bệ tượng*

----------


## lenhan

khám phá Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Động Thiên Cung - Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Hang Đầu Gỗ - Hạ Long

----------


## lenhan

*Am Thiền Định - Yên Tử

**Am Thiền Định xưa vốn là một ngôi tháp cổ đặc biệt ở Yên Tử, đứng đơn lẻ một mình, phía sau chùa Hoa Yên. Tháp xây bằng gạch đỏ tráng men xanh, bề mặt đúc nổi nhiều hoa văn và mặt thú lạ. Am Thiền Định nay chỉ còn lại dấu vết của nền móng cũ.*

----------


## lenhan

Bãi tắm ở Cát Bà

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Một mái - Yên Tử

**Chùa Một Mái nằm nép mình bên sườn núi cao. Một nửa chùa ẩn sâu trong hang núi, nửa còn lại phô ra bên ngoài và chỉ có một mái. Không gian trong chùa rất hẹp. Kiến trúc chùa được làm bằng gỗ, mái lợp ngói ta. Xung quanh là hệ thống ván bưng, có hai cửa sổ chấn song, được bố trí ở giữa để tạo độ thoáng cho không gian bên trong.*

----------


## lenhan

*Động Mê Cung*

Động Mê Cung được các nhà khảo cổ học xác định là một trong những di chỉ thuộc nền văn hoá tiền Hạ Long, cách ngày nay từ 7.000 đến 10.000 năm. Dấu tích còn lại nhiều nhất tìm thấy ngay cửa động là vỏ ốc Melania – là loài ốc chỉ sống ở suối.

Đông Mê Cung nằm ở độ cao 25m trên đảo Lờm Bò, cách đảo Ti-tốp khoảng 2km về phía tây nam. Nhìn từ xa, cửa động như một mái nhà ăn sâu vào sườn đảo.

Qua một khe cửa nhỏ chỉ vừa một người qua, lòng động mở ra nhiều ngăn, với những nhũ đá mang nhiều hình thù óng ánh, muôn màu rủ xuống từ trần động. Du khách dễ cảm giác sống trong một biệt thự lớn dưới lòng đất.

Ra khỏi cửa động ăn thông lên đỉnh núi, hiện ra trước mắt du khách là hồ Mê Cung trong xanh, tuyệt đẹp. Đây thực chất là một áng được tạo nên bởi địa hình karst đặc trưng của Vịnh Hạ Long.

Đặc biệt, trong lòng hồ Mê Cung, các loài san hô, hải sâm đen và nhiều loài động thực vật đặc hữu của Vịnh Hạ Long đang sinh sôi rất tốt. Nhiều du khách nước ngoài đã reo lên thích thú khi được nhìn thấy bụi san hô giống như cây mộc nhĩ khổng lồ dưới mặt nước trong xanh…
Mê Cung ngày nay giống như một vườn sinh thái.

----------


## lenhan

khám phá hạ long trên du thuyền

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Bảo Sái  - Yên Tử

**Chùa Bảo Sái nằm trên sườn núi, quay hướng Tây Nam. Chùa chính có mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái bái đường và một gian hậu cung. Nhà tổ có mặt bằng kiến trúc dạng chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, thấp hơn so với chùa chính khoảng 1m, mái lợp ngói vẩy.*

----------


## lenhan

*Hang Luồn*

Hang Luồn nằm trên đảo Bồ Hòn, cách Bãi Cháy 14 km về phía nam. Phía trước hang là hòn Con Rùa, bên phải là Cổng Trời. Nơi đây vách đá dựng đứng, bốn mùa nước trong xanh phẳng lặng như một tấm gương soi. Sát mép nước, một chiếc cổng hình cánh cung mở ra dưới chân đảo, đó là hang Luồn.

Qua chiếc cổng thành xinh xắn, ta gặp một hồ nước tròn phẳng lặng bốn bề cây cối um tùm, vách đá cheo leo, trên đó từng bầy khỉ chạy nhảy tung tăng, những cây si cổ thụ bóng toả loà xoà, những giò phong lan buông rủ nở hoa thơm ngát và dưới mặt nước trong xanh êm đềm kia là cuộc sống sôi động của các loài sinh vật biển như tôm, cá, cua, mực...

Đây là một nhóm đảo khép kín, thông ra biển chỉ bằng một cửa hang rộng khoảng 4 m, cao 3 m, dài 100 m. Hồ nước lợ trong hang được bao bọc bởi bốn mặt núi, rộng khoảng gần 1 km2. Trên các vách đá còn lưu những vỏ ốc nước ngọt đã hoá thạch, chứng tỏ nơi đây con người đã từng cư trú và ngày ấy hẳn nơi đây là một thung lũng sâu.

Những hang kiểu này ở vịnh Hạ Long có không nhiều, nhưng có lẽ điều đặc sắc hấp dẫn, lôi cuốn du khách ở đây lại là cảnh sắc thiên nhiên. Đó là sự kết hợp đan xen, hài hoà giữa dáng núi, sắc nước mây trời đến từng cây cỏ, dường như không thể tìm thấy ở đây một khiếm khuyết nào của tạo hoá.

----------


## lenhan

*Hồ Ba Hầm – Hạ Long*

Nằm ở phía tây nam vịnh Hạ Long, hồ Ba Hầm nằm trên đảo Đầu Bê thuộc vịnh Lan Hạ. Đảo Đầu Bê là một trong những nhóm đảo phía ngoài cùng của vịnh Hạ Long tiếp giáp với vùng biển Long Châu bát ngát. Hồ Ba Hầm ở giữa một trũng biển hẹp hình chữ nhật, bốn bề núi cao dựng đứng.

Hồ Ba Hầm là một hệ thống gồm ba trũng biển lớn hình tròn, được thông với nhau qua một hang luồn hẹp, uốn khúc quanh co. Từng chùm nhũ đá muôn sắc màu rủ xuống từ trần hang với nhiều hình thù kỳ lạ. Trên đảo là những loài cây như phong lan, si, đa, thiên tuế... bốn mùa xanh tươi thơm ngát mùi hoa, đó cũng là nơi sinh sống quần tụ của các loài khỉ lông vàng, chim, sóc bay, dơi... Dưới mặt nước xanh biếc ấy là cuộc sống sôi động của nhiều loài hải sản.

Mặc dù xa bờ tới 25 km, nhưng ngay từ xưa, hồ Ba Hầm đã được du khách và những người yêu thiên nhiên chú ý đến từ lâu. Trong cuốn “Merveille de Monde” xuất bản năm 1938 chuyên giới thiệu những danh lam thắng cảnh đã mô tả Hồ Ba Hầm như sau: Đến Hồ Ba Hầm, có cùng một ấn tượng đẹp như đến Hang Luồn, động Sửng Sốt nhưng phong cảnh ở đây còn đẹp hơn nhiều. Cửa vào hồ Ba Hầm không được dễ dàng như vào Hang Luồn, nhưng đó chính là cái thú của người đi tham quan ngắm cảnh. Cửa hang hình bán nguyệt mở ra bên vách đá bằng phẳng phía tây bắc của đảo, cách mặt nước 4 - 5 m, đúng là mặt vịnh thông với dòng hải lưu uốn lượn từ Cửa Vạn vào.

Từ cửa hồ, du khách sẽ đi vào hầm thứ nhất: một rừng nhũ đá với các màu tím, hồng, lam, trắng... rủ xuống mặt nước trông như rễ đa, rễ si. Càng vào sâu càng tối. Đáy hang sâu thẳm và trong vắt có thể nhìn thấy từng đàn cá tung tăng bơi lội. Đi vào sâu khoảng 100 m có một luồng ánh sáng chiếu từ trần hang xuống, khách sẽ nhìn thấy nhiều loại hoa phong lan bám quanh vách núi, cây vạn tuế mọc rải rác ở các khe đá, trúc đuôi gà mềm mại lá vàng mọc từng khóm. Hầm thứ hai có một cây khế cổ thụ mọc trên vách phía đông nam ra hoa kết trái quanh năm. Từng bầy khỉ lông vàng, sóc bay, vẹt đầu bạc... tụ tập trên cành. Hầm thứ ba cách hầm thứ hai một vách núi và đi qua một hang luồn khoảng 5 phút. Đây là nơi trú ngụ của các loài dơi, bướm.

Giữa không gian yên tĩnh, chỉ có tiếng mái chèo khua nước róc rách, thuyền bơi trong hồ như đang bơi trong lòng giếng sâu thăm thẳm vậy, bốn bề vách đá dựng đứng. Hồ Ba Hầm là một trong những cảnh đẹp kì thú của vịnh Hạ Long.

----------

